# Brumating Pythons



## Buggster (Mar 19, 2017)

I've been doing a lot of reading on brumating ever since I decided on getting a Diamond Python, and, while I'm not planning on cooling him this year, I am thinking of doing so with my other pythons (Woma and Stimsons). From what I gather, both these species brumate during winter months in the wild, and I do believe it could be beneficial from them. 
I'm planning to put them down in the basement as my current reptile room is probably the warmest in the house and has the most sunlight during the day. Temps there remain cool and consistent even during heatwaves. They room can be a bit humid after rainfall, but never overly so.
I live in Northern NSW, so temps aren't usually all that crazy during winter.

From what I gather I should start reducing # of hours of heat during May (currently set to 8am-5pm) and should stop feeding at around this time.
By June they should be put away. No food, but water still offered. 
Weekly checks to look for any sign of dehydration/severe weight loss (in which case they should be pulled out and warmed back up).
Start warming them up again late August and go back to normal.

I've already started recording weekly weight for them both, and am trying to feed just a bit more than usual so they have some extra weight on them.

Any other tips/advice you could offer?

Thanks


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 19, 2017)

I stop feeding before I start reducing temps so last feed end of April then start dropping temps a week and a half later because you don't want prey items sitting in there belly 

They shouldn't loose much weight at all during brumation 

You may also notice breeding size males start pacing light crazy 
This is them looking for a girlfriend, I found my boy even dug tunnels through his mulch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Mar 19, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> I stop feeding before I start reducing temps so last feed end of April then start dropping temps a week and a half later because you don't want prey items sitting in there belly
> 
> They shouldn't loose much weight at all during brumation
> 
> ...




I worry, so I probably do more than what is necessary.

The Stimsons hasn't eaten in over a month though, so I am concerned over that. He has eaten every week before than since the end of last winter, and he weighs just over 300g currently, so I am constantly checking his weight to make sure he doesn't drop any weight.

Last year when the weather warmed up he went absolutely nuts. Before that he almost never came out and I rarely saw him exploring on his own. It was like having a new snake xD


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah I've heard that stimmys and spotteds start earlier than others and this cold weather we have had won't help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

